# Night walk in small forest reserve, Malaysia



## kennfreeloader (Dec 28, 2008)

large ant, there are plenty of these guys in this forest and this one is larger and have bulkier heads than the usual ones so I suspect that they are soldiers







I suspect that this is a worker carrying larvae







uber-camo













tiny caterpillar






flamboyant cricket






a toad






spiders






this one was really tiny, probably 0.25cm


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Cool, I want to go. I think the ants are carpenter ants?


----------



## myrmecophile (Dec 28, 2008)

The ant is _Camponotus gigas_, one of the worlds largest ants. Very cool.


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow!  cool find...that ant is HUGE!

C


----------



## josh_r (Dec 30, 2008)

myrmecophile said:


> The ant is _Camponotus gigas_, one of the worlds largest ants. Very cool.


right on, someone who knows their ants. i was going to chime in on this one, but you beat me to it.


----------



## kennfreeloader (Jan 1, 2009)

thanx for the ID on the ants!


----------



## Ant4755 (Jan 2, 2009)

those are some really great pictures. I am super impressed with the size of the soldier ant. If you have more pic's you should post them.


----------



## deathwing (Jan 3, 2009)

The spider is S. pallidus or pallida, a spitting spider, looks like a male to me. And they can pin down that large ant.


----------

